# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  من ابن العطار هل انت مشرف او عضو او زائر ادخل وصوت

## ابن العطار

اعزائي المشرفين والاعضاء والزوار  في منتديات الحصن لما له من اهميه كبيره ان يكون لدينا في هذا المنتدى مكتبه برامج متجدده باستمرار مكتبه يثبت فيها فقط البرامج المجربه من قبل المشرفين في المنتدى وارجوا من الكل الدخول والتصويت على الموضوع لكي يستفيد الكل من هذا الموضوع على الدوام هذا مع تمنياتي بالفائده والعلم للجميع وشكرا.

مع تحياتي انا قاسم العطار

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> اعزائي المشرفين والاعضاء والزوار في منتديات الحصن لما له من اهميه كبيره ان يكون لدينا في هذا المنتدى مكتبه برامج متجدده باستمرار مكتبه يثبت فيها فقط البرامج المجربه من قبل المشرفين في المنتدى وارجوا من الكل الدخول والتصويت على الموضوع لكي يستفيد الكل من هذا الموضوع على الدوام هذا مع تمنياتي بالفائده والعلم للجميع وشكرا.
> 
> مع تحياتي انا قاسم العطار


 

الله يعطيك العافية وين يلي بدنا نصوت عليه حسب تجربتي بالرنامج اكثر برنامج هو front bage من ناحية تصميم صفحات الانترنت ومواقع الويب

----------


## ابن العطار

راح نصوت على برنامج SWiSH v2.0 للتصميم الفلاش وانا مستني ردكم الفرونت بيج كتير سهل بدنا شئ كتير حلو 





وخلينا نصوت عالبرنامج هاد

----------


## MR.X

صديقي حدد اكم برنامج مهمين وحطهم وانا ما عندي مانع من التصويت ...

----------


## شذى الياسمين

اوكى
يعطيك العافيه ..
بس بدي احكيلك شغله صغيره ..
بتقدر تضيف مع الموضوع .. استطلاع .. وتحدد فيه الخيارات و هيك بنقدر نصوت و نشوف النتائج و نرد عالموضوع بنفس الوقت ..
يسلمو كتير ..

----------

